# Heated bidet toilet seats



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I guess you could. A ground fault would certainly be better than a regular breaker.

Personally siting on an electrical device with my naked butt is not something I will do.
I am aware that a lot of these things are less than 50v. Still bare butt and bare feet on the ground just cruising for a bruising in my thinking. 
The idea of having a 120v outlet near the toilet concerns me. I have put telephone outlets in the stool areas many times, and ringing is 90v. 
Just not my cup of tea


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Not as bad as pissing on an electric fence lol


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

WronGun said:


> Can these be jumped off of the bath gfci circuit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would it not depend on if the bathroom circuit was dedicated?


----------



## GigawattsGW (Sep 19, 2021)

wcord said:


> Not as bad as pissing on an electric fence lol


That's funny what happened there?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I've only done one myself, last fall, and I put a GFCI receptacle in because it was still within the zone of the sink (small bathroom).

What's the difference between a heated seat and, say, an electric blanket?

Barring manufacturer's instructions or specific code (don't think CEC has one), what logical explanation could there be for having a GFCI? 

I guess that's veering off the original topic though....


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I just looked at one of those seats and it was almost 8 amps. It was an older house so no dedicated bathroom circuit.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

wcord said:


> Not as bad as pissing on an electric fence lol


I wouldn't put that on my toilet seat either


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Today I got the pdf on the seats and manufacturer states dedicated 15A per seat. 

They have 3 bathroom receptacles on a 20a ckt. 

So we need to pipe out of the basement up and back into the attic and do 2 drops. 

This turned into looking at there panel and seeing it was out of date and only 100A. 1980’s neighborhood where the contractor did all underground 100 amp service on all these massive homes. 

Needless to say these damn toilet seats turned into a 200’ underground service upgrade. They approved and placed deposit. 

These seats must be heaven. [emoji2371]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Call me old fashioned, but I feel like I'm in a 1st world country if I don't have to walk thru snow to get to the out-house !
Geez... is the bathroom not heated ?? 

Now if we go thru another TP shortage, I might re-consider the bidet part


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

WronGun said:


> Today I got the pdf on the seats and manufacturer states dedicated 15A per seat.
> 
> They have 3 bathroom receptacles on a 20a ckt.
> 
> ...


Try it out before you tell the homeowner it's done. Let us know.............


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

kb1jb1 said:


> I just looked at one of those seats and it was almost 8 amps. It was an older house so no dedicated bathroom circuit.


I'm roughing in a huge finished basement and noticed their toilet has a pump and heated seat, 7.6 amps dedicated line, wasn't on the plans. So after I call the GC I got to wondering if the inspector would laugh if I put an in-use bubble cover on it.

People and their thousand dollar poop pots.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

ohm it hertz said:


> People and their thousand dollar poop pots.


I've seen them up to $5-6k


----------



## VitalJuice (Sep 12, 2021)

WronGun said:


> These seats must be heaven. [emoji2371]


I installed them in my house almost 3 years ago. They are heaven. Those who are afraid, have issues.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

WronGun said:


> Can these be jumped off of the bath gfci circuit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reading 210.11 It states bathroom receptacles. It does not say that the circuit shall only supply the ones required for the sink. So IMO, as long as the receptacle is in the bathroom it can be off of the bathroom receptacle circuit.

Now older homes may be an issue but as long as the circuit can handle the load go for it but I would be inclined to run a new circuit in an older home that doen't have dedicated circuits.



> (3) Bathroom Branch Circuits. In addition to the number of
> branch circuits required by other parts of this section, at least
> one 120-volt, 20-ampere branch circuit shall be provided to
> supply the *bathroom(s) receptacle outlet(s)*. Such circuits shall
> have no other outlets.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I like the old European style bidet. No electricity. Hot and cold handles only.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

They need a dedicated circuit. The ones I’ve wired up all had a cord on them and just need a 15 or 20 amp circuit with a GFI.

The lower end toilets just need the GFI close to the toilet. The high-end ones might need to have a GFI breaker instead. LOOK OVER THE CUT SHEET FIRST before you quote the job! We hooked one up in a million dollar home and the electrical and plumbing needed to be in very specific spot before the tpilet could be installed. This required removal of sheetrock, plumbing & electrical rough in, new sheet rock & paint, and the the plumber came back to set the toilet.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

If its one of the TOTO toilets they pull like 12 amp I usually run a dedicated.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

When my brother was in his last days, he could wipe, I bought him the best remote controlled heated, air dry, front back bidet I could find. I connected it to the load side of the bathroom sink GFCI receptacle.
The first thing to happen was the remote control battery door disappeared. Otherwise, the gfi never tripped, and it’s still working.


----------



## CraziFuzzy (Jul 10, 2019)

Pretty sure it can fit just fine on an already dedicated 20A bathroom circuit. Unless the user is going to be using a hair dryer, curling iron, and the hot water flush of the bidet all at the same time. That said - if it's an easy run for a new circuit, why NOT put it in?

And yes... These are heaven.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

In Japan toilets are all the rave. It's not about your car, your home, your wife or your money. It's all about your toilet. They have stereos, heat, cooling, massage, anything and everything that can be thought of go into these toilets which by our currency cost many thousands of dollars.


----------



## Matt Hermanson (Jul 18, 2009)

WronGun said:


> Can these be jumped off of the bath gfci circuit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the 2017 NEC's perspective, it is just another bathroom receptacle.
Yes, it MUST be GFCI-protected.
Yes, it can share the same circuit as the other receptacle in the same bathroom.
Yes, one 20-amp, 120-volt circuit can serve all the receptacles in 20 million bathrooms as long as all these bathrooms are in the same dwelling unit and only receptacles are served by said circuit.
Yes, one 20-amp, 120-volt circuit can serve all of the receptacles and other loads if it serves just one bathroom.
Yes, manufacturer requires can add additional limitations such a dedicated circuit.
But a 15-amp circuit was questionable inside of a bathroom.
But the 2020 messed with stuff.
Now my read of (210.11(C)(3)) in the 2020 is if the circuit only serves one bathroom can you add a toilet receptacle to the circuit.
Now the "countertop" and "work space" receptacles per 210.52(D) are the ones that must be by themselves and all of the bathroom receptacles are not treated as "equals" in the 2020.
GFCI protection (210.8(A)&(B)) are still bathroom location driven so no let up on GFCI requirements.
Also pay attention to the new section 406.9(C) banning receptacles within 36 inches of a tub or shower. If it is a more traditional bathtub, odds are that the toilet receptacle will be lower than the top of the tub rim and be permitted. But a toilet receptacle near a shower might be another story.
The 2020 change in 210.11(C)(3) does make it much easier to be compliant with a 15-amp circuit serving a receptacle in a bathroom as long as that receptacle does not serve a sink/vanity/work surface.

For those of you "poo pooing" this, bidets are going main stream here in North America. Costco had a bidet seat cover for less than $250 a while back. Granted the Kohler bidet seat cover will set you back low four figures. But they also sell a $9,000 bidet toilet. What a country.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

emtnut said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I feel like I'm in a 1st world country if I don't have to walk thru snow to get to the out-house !
> Geez... is the bathroom not heated ??
> 
> Now if we go thru another TP shortage, I might re-consider the bidet part


I thought the electrical circuit was to heat the WATER, not the seat. Heating the seat is just... decadent.

I looked at getting one of those bidet seats that says "no electrical circuit necessary", but it means running a line from the hot water line under the sink over to the toilet. In my house, it takes 2 minutes for the hot water to get to the bathroom, so if I forget to pre-charge the pipe by running the hot water in the sink first, that cold water blast up my backside will be quite the morning wakeup call!


----------



## cutlerhammer (Aug 16, 2011)

wcord said:


> Not as bad as pissing on an electric fence lol


 Sounds breathtaking!


----------

